# Two new videos from today...



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Folks, 

Here are two videos I took this morning of Lucy & Ricky, my hand raised runt pigeons. The birds really do like me 

http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=21732&cdate=20060425


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

very nice videos

why are they attacking you?  I thought they liked you as you look after the birds

I really liked where you wer stroking the pigeons head and back it was really cute, I want to do that, although he did peck you


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi LP, 

Lucy is on her nest and so she's defending it. Ricky is just an aggressive pigeon, he sees me as another bird and competition. This is a good thing when pigeons consider you them their equal He does have his very tender moments too when he'll just sit there, loving all the petting but he has to be in the mood


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Cute*

My how protective ma is. And the other one likes it not to be patted


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi LP,
> 
> Lucy is on her nest and so she's defending it. Ricky is just an aggressive pigeon, he sees me as another bird and competition. This is a good thing when pigeons consider you them their equal He does have his very tender moments too when he'll just sit there, loving all the petting but he has to be in the mood


it was funny how Lucy RAN at you, it was so cute how you stroked Ricky, he looksed soft and warm, a nice plump bird


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Those were great, Brad! Thanks so much for sharing your beauties with us!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Brad,

I'm not ignoring your thread, just having trouble loading up the videos, and I wait and wait....and just saw Ricky attacking your finger, and that is all. Must be my dial up....

Anyway, what I saw of it, Ricky is such a hunk!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Brad, these were just wonderful. Both Ricky and Lucy are beautiful birds and Ricky isn't fooling me - he seemed to be enjoying the petting.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*


Pigeonpal2002 said:



Hi Folks, 

The birds really do like me

Click to expand...

*


Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Suuuure they do!
> 
> Both birds are just GORGEOUS! And Ricky has the most beautiful EYES!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Brad....great videos!

I think Ricky was just playing "hard to get." He seemed to settle down and enjoy the petting after awhile.

And Lucy defending her nest! Too endearing....and was that a wing slap I saw??

Thanks for sharing....

Linda


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Great videos and pretty birds. I've got some that do that, we all know that they are just being pigeons and don't REALLY mean it. They love us just like we love them............


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

I love your chubby pijies  

Suz.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> In Ricky's video, who is making all that noise? You or Ricky???



I'm glad you all liked the videos, they are my babies and such joys Shi, that was Eggbert cooing in the background on his side of the pigeon room. I wish I could coo like that


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Thank You Brad, 

Now I can tell people that I watched videos tonight.

Acadamy Award Winners Too!

Feather


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol they were funy and your mom isnt as mean as my ma bird she wing slaps me  my birds arnt tame yet as i bought them from the country feed store and they dont get any TLC  will ill work on mine their going to have babies in 14 days im so happy and i was looking up some budgies pics and came across this i like it alot so i thought i would share no its not mine.

http://www.nervsys.net/~tabris/art/budgie.jpg


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Awesome videos, Brad!!! Ricky is just like Walter - sometimes he's in the mood, sometimes you pull back a bloody stump!  What a handsome bird he grew into!

Lucy is certainly vigorous in defense of her young! What a good mama and a beautiful hen!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks Feather, Stach n Flash and Terri

Great drawing you found, Stach...very interesting! lol Terri, Walter does sound a lot like my Eggbert and Ricky in different ways. Can you take a video of Walter sometime to show us too?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> ...Can you take a video of Walter sometime to show us too?


Getting some action shots of the birds has been on my "To Do" list for some time. Unfortunately, I'm still trying to figure out how to work the camera!  Once I do, I'll be sure to post it.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'd definitely count your fingers after those encounters, it looks like Lucy & Ricky might have take a few with them  They are a couple of beauties!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Love the videos Brad 
Glad to see my pigeons aren't the only ones that 'like' me alot....lol
Great site too, I think I will use this site to upload the hatching vids to show everyone.
Regards
Alaska


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Pete, your current avatar is probably close to Ricky's image of himself. I know it would suite Walter, too!


----------

